# Grapefruit - any interactions?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi 

Is there any reason why grapefruit (or juice) may be bad to eat when on clexane, prenisolone, aspirin and gestone during the 2WW?

I know it interects with some meds but I think they are mainly heart ones?

Thnx

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lukey,

Grapefruit and grapefruit juice won't interact with any of the drugs you are currently taking so you should be fine to eat/drink it just now if you want to.

Sending lots of     for your 2ww

Maz x


----------

